# My Bosch Table Saw Died!



## Tahzeeb27 (Mar 29, 2008)

I am a carpenter that remodels homes, so my "shop" is always with me in the back of my truck. I bought the Bosch 4000 table saw about 6 years ago, and have loved it. I wanted a quality table saw that was accurate yet portable. I have been very happy with my table saw, and it was always in my truck everyday. I would say I used it on a pretty moderate basis. Certainly not everyday, but probably a couple times a week. Its a great saw and I love that I can rip sheet goods in with it. The only down side I could see was the size of the unit. It is definately on the large and heavy side of portbale table saws, but the benefits far outweigh those little negatives. I haven't had any problems with it until a couple of weeks ago. I was ripping some 2x material and after I finished, I shut off the saw. While it was winding down it made a funny noise. So I started it back up again, and it immediately started screaching and banging and smoking. I shut if off right away, and brought it in for repair at the end of the day. I just found out that it'll cost me $440.00 to fix!! I only payed like $40.00 more than that when I bought it brand new. They said the motor basically had to be replaced and the parts were very expensive. I went to ereplacementparts.com and looked it up and I was amazed at how expensive the parts really are. I was hoping it would cost between $100 and $200. Now I don't know what to do. I always said I would buy this table saw again if I ever had to, then again I have also had my eye on the Dewalt DW745. I like the Dewalt because of it's smaller size. I will be upgrading my pickup truck soon to accomadate my growing family. So I am opting for more cab space, but smaller box space, so a smaller table saw will be needed eventually. My plan was to buy the smaller table saw when I get a newer truck, and use my Bosch table saw at home in my garage for my personal woodworking projects. So I will probably purchase the DW705 eventually, but for now I am using my employers tiny 8" Makita table saw that has seen much better days. It is just so rickity, and the fence is absolutley terrible. The question is, what to do my my Bosch 4000. Does anyone have a spare motor lying around, or know where I could get it fixed cheaper or find used parts? I don't wanna just junk it, or leave it in the corner collecting dust. Everything else about the saw is perfectly good, and I so badly want to continue using it. The thing I hate the most is paying so much money to replace tools I already have. Especially when I take very good care of my tools. So I just need help figuring out whatg to do. Please respond with any tips or advise you might have.
Thanks a ton!
Tahzeeb


----------



## bigjoe4265 (May 16, 2010)

Tahzeeb27,

Hope this helps!

http://www.acetoolrepair.com/parts-bosch-for-4000-139.html

Bigjoe


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

i think you better follow bigjoe's link, or order the parts in a local store and repair yourself instead of having it done. half the price they gave you is just labour. 
also check if the engine has "burned", and if there is a thermal protection inside. maybe you can set it to shut off the power at a lower amp rate.
since i burned my jointer engine i have set the thermal protections of all my stationary tools to cut power below the engine max specs. that way you could prevent damaging the engines, my tablesaw now occasionally shuts down while cutting too agressively, but i prefer that to replacing a $250 engine again.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Or watch your local craigs list. I see these saws come up fairly often for less than it would cost to fix. It would give you access to all the parts you'd need plus back ups of others.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Have you checked with electric motor rebuilding outfits?

I bought a rebuilt for my compressor for a hundred bucks. Had I gone to the manufacturer of the compressor, I'd have had to hocked the neighbor's house. A new one would have been a couple hundred.

I love my Bosch site saw. True, it's a toy compared to my cabinet saw, but it's been worth its weight on job sites. If I had to replace it and the cost was only a couple hundred under what I paid, I'd probably look at a new one, if only for the riving knife. That and I can't find where my top guard went. I'd really like to have it, if only for when I'm cutting aluminum.


----------



## DanTheBuilder (Jul 23, 2011)

I bought a used bosch 4000 that works great, but is missing most of the detachable parts (fence, miter guage, etc.). I'd be willing to sell the saw or buy the parts from someone like Tahzeeb who has a saw that bit the dust.

Dan


----------



## Jeffery (Sep 8, 2010)

My table saw that I bout for 65.00 at a garage sale 2 years ago started to vibrate while using it then just froze and smoked one day. I decided to take it apart and see what the problem was. all it needed was a new front barring ring as the old one fell apart and all the little metal balls fell out of the mount and I found one at a alternator repair shop that sold me one for 4.00 . So I took the old barring mount off and put the new one . It was a all day learning project for me. If the square brushes are to far worn the motor won't work as well. So really it could only be the barrings or the motor brushes that make a motor of any type not work. I was so happy to have my table saw back as it makes very strait cuts for me and the measurements and the guide is in good shape. Later Jeff M.


----------

